# I need a drink terrible day



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow! I do hope the pain pill works well enough to give you a good night sleep and have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tomorrow I hope is better. Give your Golden a hug!! He'll make you feel better.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

awww. well, when your meds are finished, drink up! But on a serious note, make very VERY sure to take care of the cat bite. Cat bites can get very nasty and if it gets really infected it can damage the tissue in your hand.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A cat got into my son's truck a few years back and wouldn't get out. When he tried to take it out it bit his hand. BHe cleaned and put antibiotic cream on it, but by the next day his entire hand was red and swollen and he had to go to the doctor. Was told a cat bite is worse than a dog bite as far as infections, etc go. He actually had to be off work for a week.

Feel for you about the water bill. My one brother got a water bill for over $1000 and almost messed his pants. There house is on a pretty steep slope that ends at the lake. The water line had cracked, but being on the slope, the water never surfaced. just went und ground down to the lake. So he had that HUGE water bill, plus several hundrend dollars to replace the line.

Hope things is better for you in the morning.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

gosh.... I hope your having a better day today. I was taking care of my neighbor's cat's last week and the one cat is not so nice. I finished feeding her and was talking to her while she was eating and she actually growled at me and then did this big hiss and I said I'm outta here! hope your hand is getting better.

Debbie & mason


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oooh girl, make that 2 pain pills....you watch that hand....did they debride it or at least flush it with lots of saline? My partner got a knuckle bite from her poodle and it turned into a 'compartment syndrome' (infected area within the joint closed off) She was in the hospital for 3 days on IV antibiotics. She had gone to an urgent care for the same treatment you recieved, tetanus, abx.

Take care of yourself and sweet Beau, and no cat treats for the cat tonite:no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I've had many of those days myself, so I understand.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry about your really rotten day. It sure sounded miserable.

Be VERY careful with that bite. If it isn't better quickly GO BACK! I got bit by a dog a few years ago. Was treated in the ER, had hydrotherapy, and prescritions for antibiotics and pain meds. They asked me to return the following morning. When they unwrapped my hand, the nurse started yelling about serious infection. Within minutes I was admitted to the hospital, placed on IV antibiotics and still needed surgery the following day. I was in the hospital five days, on IV antibiotics for one month! Just make sure you keep a VERY close eye on that bite. 

I hope things get better. Sending happy thoughts your way!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope tomorrow's a better day! 

As for the water bill, maybe you can make an appeal to the water department? The first year my brother-in-law had a pool he left the heater on extra long and got an outrageous bill. The electric company gave him a one-time exemption (or something) and he didn't have to pay the huge bill, just a normal one.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a lot of days like that too.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Geez....when it rains it pours huh? Hope today is a better day!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have those kind of days. I find MANY pain pills usually help espcially if they are morphine. LOL

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like a Martini might help. You can pour some on the bite also to keep it clean.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

good grief what a bad day! hope your hand gets better!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow what a horrible, terrible no good day.

The only time I ever remember my dad in bed sick was when he got scratched by a stray cat we brought home. Our pet squirrel (we had lots of odd pets) got out of its cage and the cat was chasing it. My dad grabbed the cat by the tail to keep it from catching the squirrel and it whirled back and scratched up his wrist really bad. He was a surgeon and I don't think liked his hand being out of commission. We were told that cat needed to be in a different home by the time he was out of bed.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

:doh: oh my! what a day you have had!
It can only get better from here. 
Sending lots of hugs your way. Hope your hand is feeling better soon.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cat bites are extremely dangerous. They have many many germs. Yuck

Hooch


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, that is a terrible day! I hope things are going better for you all now, and hope your goldens reports come back ok. Do take good care of that finger that the cat bit, those can be very nasty as already mentioned by so many here. Ron, a family member was bitten by one of his cats also a few years back, somehow the infection got in the bone and it even put him out of work for awhile. 

Take care, and sending golden hugs your way!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am feeling better today. The tetanus shot spot hurts worse than the bite does. And I am glad to report that my baby girl Starr is back to normal too. Last night she came and climbed in bed with me and gave me kisses on my cheek than laid down on my chest. She freaked alittle when I got a plastic bag out to put some trash. But ok now.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ok I don;t want to read in the papers about a woman terrorizing her cat with the trash. LOL

Glad things are better tonight.

Hooch


----------

